# Angeln Jagen Sammeln - Der Verwertungs Stammtisch



## Rheinspezie (11. August 2022)

Moin zusammen,

hier könnt Ihr wenn Ihr möchtet
Eure Angel, Jagd und Sammel-Beute
posten.

Vielleicht habt Ihr einen schönen Fisch für die Pfanne gefangen, ein Stück Wild geschossen, Pilze und Beeren gefunden oder einen schönen Pulpo harpuniert...

Hier können diese Erfolge geteilt werden und auch, was man denn damit kulinarisch etc. so gedenkt anzustellen.

Ich habe bewusst "Verwertungs Stammtisch" und nicht Verwerter geschrieben, damit sich Alle angesprochen fühlen können - "Voll und Gelegenheits - Verwerter" oder auch solche, die bspw. einen verletzten Fisch mitnehmen. 


"Küchenbilder", "Streckenbilder", Bilder von
gefüllten Sammelkörben - Alles gerne.

Bitte seht zu, dass die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden und keine bspw. C+R. Diskussionen entstehen.

Hier soll es nicht um Einstellungen gehen,
Sondern um
Freude an der Verwertung.

Demzufolge kann und darf es ( realitätsnah) Bilder der ggf. erlegten/gesammelten Beute geben. 

Petri,
R.S.


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2022)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder frisches Wildfleisch kaufen und verarbeiten. Dieses aber nicht aus Geschäften, da es dort eh´ zu teuer ist, sondern lieber von Jägern oder aus privater Zucht. Dieses sollte aus der Umgebung von 51645 Gummersbach und Sauerland / Siegerland kommen.
Früher hatte ich eine Bezugsquelle von Hirschfleisch in der Gegend Wenden / Siegen, finde aber nichts mehr darüber.
Hat da jemand von euch ev. einen Tipp? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hat da jemand von euch ev. einen Tipp?


Nächstes Forstamt anrufen, dort bekommst du Wild je nach Saison.
Vorteil, es ist günstiger als im Handel, zu festgelegten Preisen.
Nachteil, fertig zerlegt, portioniert ist es am teuersten, deshalb eventuell ganze Stücke kaufen und dann selbst zerlegen, wenn du dies kannst.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich eine Bezugsquelle von Hirschfleisch in der Gegend Wenden / Siegen, finde aber nichts mehr darüber.


Dies sind dann häufig Dammhirsche aus Gatterhaltung, die eigentlich gar nix mit Wild zu tun haben und mit Pellets gemästet wurden.
Die Käufer raffen dies aber nicht und glauben Hirsch ist Hirsch!

Jürgen


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2022)

Das war ein riesengroßes hügeliges Gelände durch das ein Quellbach floß. Da hat sogar Krombacher teilweise sein Wasser mit einem Tankwagen geholt, getreu dem Motto "Mit Felsquellwasser gebraut". Die Hirsche hatten sich relativ naturnah ernährt und wurden nicht künstlich gemästet. Im November kam ein Jäger und schoß und zerlegte einige Tiere.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Die Hirsche hatten sich relativ naturnah ernährt und wurden nicht künstlich gemästet


Wenn es Dammhirsche waren, dann lass dir nix erzählen, guck dir nur das kurz abgefressene Gras und die Bestandsdichte an, dann wirst sehen wie naturnah die gehalten werden!
Diese Halter werden dir bestimmt die Pellet Fütterung nicht vorführen.
Ich habe solches Fleisch auch schon gegessen und kann nicht behaupten, das es nicht schmeckt, hat nur leider nix mit Wild zu tun und mit einem Rothirsch schon gar nichts.
Und klar müssen die auch geschossen werden, die lassen sich nicht einfach einfangen, oder sie rennen dabei gegen die Zäune und verletzen sich, bzw. kommen dabei sogar zu Tode.
Der Jäger ist dann also auch kein Qualitätsmerkmal.

Jürgen


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

Wild im Laden zu teuer...
Im Nachbardorf haben wir den:





						Willkommen
					

Wildhof am Weinberg - Wildhandel mit Wildspezialitäten aus der Region Fläming-Havel und Brandenburg




					www.wildhofamweinberg.de
				



Ja, Wild ist teurer als Supermarktfleisch. Aber trotzdem preiswert, also den Preis wert. Hier gibt's Wildfleisch mit Herkunftsnachweis, also weiß man auch, dass es kein Gatterwild ist. Aufgrund von Verbiss und von Schäden auf Acker und in Gärten wird hier das Essen von Wild als "kulinarische Landschaftspflege" gesehen. Und der Fleischer, der das Wild verarbeitet und in verwertbare Form bringt will ja auch leben.

So, aber hier was zum Appetit holen, Barsch von Anfang Oktober...


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

gedünstetes Hechtfilet mit Dillsahnesoße und Karoffeln.


----------



## Kay1 (28. November 2022)

Ich liebe es, wenn ich selbstegefangenen Zander, gefundene Pilze, Kartoffeln, Kräuter und Gemüse aus dem Schrebergarten auf dem Tisch habe. Zum Nachtisch dann noch eigener Obstsalat und ich habe das Gefühl, autark zu sein. Oft verzichtet ich dann auf die Butter um dieses Gefühl nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Skott (28. November 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Das war ein riesengroßes hügeliges Gelände durch das ein Quellbach floß. Da hat sogar *Kulmbacher* teilweise sein Wasser mit einem Tankwagen geholt, getreu dem Motto "Mit Felsquellwasser gebraut". Die Hirsche hatten sich relativ naturnah ernährt und wurden nicht künstlich gemästet. Im November kam ein Jäger und schoß und zerlegte einige Tiere.


...du meintest sicherlich "Krombacher", denn nur diese dürfen mit diesemSlogan werben...


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2022)

Ja, hast Du recht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. November 2022)

Ich kann mich noch an folgendes Erlebnis erinnern: Früher wollte ich Koch lernen und mich nach der Ausbildung auf Fischgerichte spezialisieren. 
Dazu machte ich ein Praktikum im Holiday Inn Hotel in Wolfsburg. 

Eines Tages bekamen wir in die Küche ein Wildschwein und ein Hirsch geliefert. Zwar ohne Köpfe und auch schon ausgeweidet , aber noch mit Fell. 
Der Küchenchef legte die Tiere auf einen Tisch, auf dem er zuvor Essiggetränkte Handtücher ausgelegt hat. Weitere legten wir oben aufs Wildbret. 
Nach einiger Zeit wurde es lebendig auf dem Küchentisch, denn alle Zecken, Flöhe und andere Parasiten verließen fluchtartig die Felle! 
Das dauerte allerdings einige Stunden... Wie es weiterging, weiß ich nicht. Ob der Küchenchef die Felle abzog und das Wild selbst zerlegte oder dazu einen Spezialisten hat kommen lassen, hätte ich gern gesehen. Vorher hatte ich Feierabend. 

Jedenfalls gab es für ein bis 2 Wochen Wildgerichte auf der Speisekarte! Wie ist das, muß für ein Wildgericht im Restaurant das Fleisch in 100gr.-Schritten bezahlt werden?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Küchenchef die Felle abzog und das Wild selbst zerlegte oder dazu einen Spezialisten hat kommen lassen


Das sollte der Küchenchef schon selbst können, denn er ist der Spezialist, ob er diese Arbeit dann delegiert kann natürlich sein.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Nach einiger Zeit wurde es lebendig auf dem Küchentisch, denn alle Zecken, Flöhe und andere Parasiten verließen fluchtartig die Felle!


Zecken und andere Parasiten, insbesondere Hirschläuse, sind normal an Hirsch und Sau.
Flöhe dagegen haben andere Tiere, wie Fuchs, Dachs, oder Igel.
Ich nehme an diese mögen die Schlammpackungen, welche sich die Sau genau wie der Hirsch beim Suhlen holen nicht, Zecken sind aus dem Grund auch eher selten?
Wogegen Rehe oft voll davon sind.
Hirschläuse können sehr unangenehm werden, sind sogenannte Haarlinge und genau dahin flüchten sie sich dann auch, die sind dann nur schwer wieder einzufangen.
Ein Trost bleibt, Hirschläuse mögen kein Menschenblut und stechen höchstens einmal. (hatte ich aber noch nie!)
Beim zerwirken von Wild, dieses immer aufhängen und dann Ärmel hoch, damit man sieht was sich da auf einen selbst flüchten will.
Besonders fies fand ich immer die winzigen Nymphen der Zecke, weil diese ausschauen wie die kleinen Leberflecke, die ich an den Armen habe.
Ich kann nur dazu raten beim Wildkauf ganze Stücke zu kaufen und diese dann selbst zu zerlegen, ist nicht so schwer und es gibt auch reichlich Anleitungen im Netz.
Abfall hat man natürlich auch, wie Haut und Knochen, die beim Kauf mit gewogen werden, aber unterm Strich ist dies dann doch recht günstig.

Jürgen


----------



## jobo61 (29. November 2022)

Bei Wild habe ich es echt gut. Mein Jäger wohnt 500 Meter weg , und versorgt mich bestens. 
Junge Stücke nehme ich zum Braten. Ich nehme ihn halt auch ältere Stücke ab. Aus denen mach ich dann Wurst und Schicken. Letzte Woche habe ich wieder etwas herum gebastelt. Es gab Rehbratwurst Kümmelknacker , und aus den Keulen und dem Rücken habe ich Schinken gemacht. 
Der Schinken liegt noch ein paar Tage in der Würzung. Mit andern Sachen probiere ich auch ganz gerne letztes Jahr hab ich mal Coppa probiert, das liegt aktuell auch in der Würze. Mit Fisch klappt es auch ganz gut.


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2022)

Das sieht doch echt spitzenmäßig aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2022)

Ja, das sieht es in der Tat! 

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie sich die Zecken/Parasiten da in der Küche verteilen und herumkrabbeln!? 

Was wird dagegen getan, das is doch maximal unhygienisch/ekelhaft!? 

R. S.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht es in der Tat!
> 
> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie sich die Zecken/Parasiten da in der Küche verteilen und herumkrabbeln!?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

normalerweise hängt man das Wild erstmal im Kühlraum einige Zeit auf, denn mit dem Absinken der Körpertemperatur verlassen die meisten "Tierchen" das tote Tier.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie sich die Zecken/Parasiten da in der Küche verteilen und herumkrabbeln!?
> 
> Was wird dagegen getan, das is doch maximal unhygienisch/ekelhaft!?


Wenn du das in deiner Küche machst, das wäre dann auch maximal dumm!
Ich habe dies zumeist in einem offenen Schuppen gemacht, Garage/Carport geht auch.
Hauptsache du kannst das Tier irgendwo hinhängen, auch das wird in der Küche eher schwierig.
In der Küche landet dann das portionierte Fleisch, bzw. im Tiefkühler.
Es ist auch nicht so, das jedes Tier vor Parasiten wimmelt.
Da die Jagdzeiten zumeist im Herbst/Winter sind, hält sich das wirklich in Grenzen.
Ausnahme, im Sommer geschossene Rehe, die sind eigentlich immer voller Zecken, aber trotzdem lecker.

Jürgen


----------



## jobo61 (2. Dezember 2022)

So der Rehschinken ist aus dem Salz und darf jetzt ein bisschen antrocknen. Morgen wird er gewickelt. Mit zwei Rückenstücken werde ich mal was probieren, mit ein bisschen Pfeffer und einer Haut aus Edelschimmel. Mal sehen wie‘s wird. 
Der Bestand an Würsten hat schon ordentlich gelitten, bis mein Nachbar und ich ein Feierabend Bierchen haben, fehlt ein Paar


----------



## yukonjack (2. Dezember 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> So der Rehschinken ist aus dem Salz und darf jetzt ein bisschen antrocknen. Morgen wird er gewickelt. Mit zwei Rückenstücken werde ich mal was probieren, mit ein bisschen Pfeffer und einer Haut aus Edelschimmel. Mal sehen wie‘s wird.
> Der Bestand an Würsten hat schon ordentlich gelitten, bis mein Nachbar und ich ein Feierabend Bierchen haben, fehlt ein Paar


Schöne Sammlung, ich wünsche guten Hunger


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 

Wie kricht man(n) denn eine "Haut aus Edelschimmel" hin? 

R. S.


----------



## jobo61 (2. Dezember 2022)

Das Fleisch kommt in einen Naturdarm oder einen Salamidarm. Anschließend wird aus Edelschimmelstarterkulturen eine Lösung gemacht. Dann den Schinken oder die Wurst einsprühen oder in der Lösung kurz durchziehen. Dann einige Tage bei 14-18 Grand hängen lassen und ca.80% Luftfeuchtigkeit. 
Wenn sich ein weißer Film gebildet hat geht’s in die Kühlung bei ca 8 Grad. Und dann heißt es warten. 
Das Zeug ist nicht gerade billig, aber funktioniert gut.


----------



## Matthias_R (2. Dezember 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> So der Rehschinken ist aus dem Salz und darf jetzt ein bisschen antrocknen. Morgen wird er gewickelt. Mit zwei Rückenstücken werde ich mal was probieren, mit ein bisschen Pfeffer und einer Haut aus Edelschimmel. Mal sehen wie‘s wird.
> Der Bestand an Würsten hat schon ordentlich gelitten, bis mein Nachbar und ich ein Feierabend Bierchen haben, fehlt ein Paar


Dass solche Bilder an Folter Grenzen, ist Dir bewusst?


----------



## jobo61 (2. Dezember 2022)

Das sagt mein Nachbar auch immer.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (2. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich dein Nachbar wäre würde ich auch öfter auf ein Bierchen vorbei kommen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Dezember 2022)

Beim filetieren habe ich heute einige Dinge gelernt: Nach dem Schuppen den Karpfen NICHT ausnehmen, sondern gleich filetieren.
Auf das Schneidebrett entweder 2 - 3 Lagen Küchenpapier legen oder ein feuchtes Geschirrhandtuch, dann rutscht der Fisch nicht mehr weg.

Die Haut nach dem filetieren unbedingt dranlassen, wenn das Fleisch im Rückenbereich im mm-Abstand eingeschnitten wird, um die Y-Gräten zu zerschneiden, hält diese das Fleisch zusammen.

Ggfs. das Rückenfilet, wenn es zu dick sein sollte, einmal längs halbieren, das spart Garzeit und somit Energie. 

Vor dem Einfrieren/Vakuumieren auf das eingeschnittene Filet Zitronensaft geben, die Säure macht die zerschnitten Y-Gräten gallertartig, so das man sie beim Essen gar nicht mehr spürt. 

Kopf nicht wegwerfen, in ihm befinden sich noch die "Bäckchen". Von der Karkasse kann man noch einen prima Fischfond kochen!
Döbel, Brassen und andere große Weissfischarten lassen sich auch auf dieselbe Art und Weise verwerten.


----------



## jobo61 (12. Dezember 2022)

So meine Coppa sind fertig , jetzt dürfen sie etwas abtrocknen. Einer klassisch gewickelt der andere im Netz damit ich sie auseinander kenne, da sie unterschiedliche Würzen haben. Vermutlich bis morgen früh, dann bekommen sie ihre Edelschimmel Impfung verpasst. Und dann heißt es warten. Mit Glück und gutem Wetter könnte der erste bis Ostern soweit sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Dezember 2022)

Noch mal ne Frage zum Edelschimmel:
Was bewirkt der genau? 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was bewirkt der genau?


Durch Edelschimmel entwickelt das Stück ein besonderes nussiges Aroma und konserviert das Fleisch.


----------



## jobo61 (12. Dezember 2022)

Und es trocknet auch gleichmäßiger, der Schimmel bewirkt auch dass, das Fleisch nicht so schnell einen Trockenrand bekommt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2022)

Hi jobo61 

Schöne Teile die Du so anfertigst. Würden auch super in den ulimativen räcuerthraed passen.
Wo lässt Du Dein Fleisch, Wurst, Coppa reifen? Gerade die Dinge mit Edelschimmel verlangen 
ja nach optimalen Bedingungen.


----------



## jobo61 (21. Dezember 2022)

So der Edelschimmel macht Fortschritte ca.14 Tage nach dem beimpften, sieht man jetzt schon einen schönen Schimmelüberzug.
Nur der Rehrücken, den ich in einen Salamidarm gepackt habe , hat den Edelschimmel nicht angenommen. Keine Ahnung warum? Vielleicht sind die Därme Schuld oder weil das Rehfleisch gepökelt ist. Ein Versuch war’s Wert. 
Für ca. 14 Tage bleiben die Teile noch bei 70-80% Feuchte hängen, dann geht’s ans Trocken und Warten. Mal schauen wie es an Ostern ausschaut.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Nur der Rehrücken, den ich in einen Salamidarm gepackt habe


Kann ich gar nicht verstehen, das Beste Stück vom Reh zu verwursten?

Ich habe da noch eine Frage, du hat weiter vorne geschrieben auch Schinken von der (Reh)Keule zu machen.
Von der Gams habe ich mal Schinken gegessen und dieser hat mir gar nicht geschmeckt. (Trocken und eher zäh)
Mir wurde auch von Fachleuten nahe gebracht, dies nicht zu machen, weil das Fleisch einfach zu mager, zu fettarm für einen guten Schinken ist.
Gleiches würde für die Wurst gelten, wo man ohne ausreichende Fettzugabe, zumeist Schweinefett, auch keine guten Ergebnisse erzielt.
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit, insbesondere mit dem Rehschinken?

Jürgen


----------



## jobo61 (21. Dezember 2022)

Hi Jürgen. Mit Wildfleisch bin ich bestens versorgt, da kann ich mir auch mal so ein kleines Experiment erlauben 
Klar der Rehschinken ist so gut wie ohne Fett, ich mache ihn lieber in kleine Teile, und lasse ihn nicht so lange trocken,  nur bis er fest ist und sich mit der Aufschnittmaschiene gut dünn schneiden lässt, ansonsten wird er Steinhart, das ist dann nicht mehr so toll. Wenn mein Schinken die richtige Festigkeit hat packe ich ihn Vaccum. 
Bei der Wurst hängt es davon ab wie Fett das Reh ist. Das letzte war optimal da habe ich nur ca.10% Schweinebauch zugegeben, manchmal braucht man auch etwas mehr, das kommt auf das Stück an was man zu Verfügung hat. Das ist wie so oft im Leben. Alles Geschmacksache. 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## jobo61 (21. Dezember 2022)

So, der Rehschinken ist fertig, und was soll ich sagen? Sau lecker  und Butterweich, heute Abend beim Bierchen mit dem Nachbar getestet. 
Und unser Projekt für Weihnachten ist auch am laufen. Morgen Abend wird geräuchert, bis Heiligabend sollte der Lachs fertig sein


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

> heute Abend beim Bierchen mit dem Nachbar getestet


Der Rehschinken sieht gut aus, sogar mit einem Fettrand.
Ich hätte auch gerne so einen Nachbar!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kann ich gar nicht verstehen, das Beste Stück vom Reh zu verwursten?
> 
> Ich habe da noch eine Frage, du hat weiter vorne geschrieben auch Schinken von der (Reh)Keule zu machen.
> Von der Gams habe ich mal Schinken gegessen und dieser hat mir gar nicht geschmeckt. (Trocken und eher zäh)
> ...


Hallo,

ich hatte auch mal einen Metzger an der Hand, welcher auch Pferde schlachtete. Da gabs dann öfters mal Pferdesalami, war echt gut. Einmal kaufte ich von dem, auf sein Anraten hin, einen Pferdeschinken - auch total ohne Fett und so schmeckte er auch, nach Arsch und Friedrich, wie man so sagt.
Meiner Meinung nach geht nichts über einen guten fränkischen Landschinken, mit entsprechendem Fettanteil. Dafür trete ich jeden Serrano- oder auch Parmaschinken in die Tonne . Der Südtiroler Speck würde auch noch gehen, aber dem ist in den letzten Jahren größtenteils das Fett abhanden gekommen. Früher mal gut, haben die jetzt meist nur eine minimale Fettschicht dran und da ja Fett bekanntlich der Geschmacksträger im Fleisch ist, hapert es da eben, seit der depperten Fettreduzierung, mit dem Geschmack.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> So, der Rehschinken ist fertig, und was soll ich sagen? Sau lecker  und Butterweich, heute Abend beim Bierchen mit dem Nachbar getestet.
> Und unser Projekt für Weihnachten ist auch am laufen. Morgen Abend wird geräuchert, bis Heiligabend sollte der Lachs fertig sein


Einfach toll gemacht... 

R. S.


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2023)

Hasenkeule vom selbst geschossenem Hasen (nicht von mir, vom Kollegen), selbst gemache Spätzle, Leber und Herz als Vorspeise. Jammi, jammi, Wild ist einfach porno.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Hasenkeule vom selbst geschossenem Hasen (nicht von mir, vom Kollegen), selbst gemache Spätzle, Leber und Herz als Vorspeise. Jammi, jammi, Wild ist einfach porno.
> Anhang anzeigen 428931
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428935
> ...


Darf ich mal fragen, wie der Has geschmeckt hat? 
Der soll vom Wild geschmack extrem sein und die Teile sehen nich aus, als hättest Du die in Buttermilch gehabt!? 

R. S.


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Januar 2023)

Ich hab bis jetzt leider nur Wildkaninchen testen können das hat nur ganz wenig nach "wild" geschmeckt. Is Hase son extremer unterschied?


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2023)

Hi, laut den beiden anwesenden Jägern ist Hase / Kaninchen ein riesen Unterschied.
Wildgeschmack war erkennbar, aber ich fand es weniger intensiv als bei Reh- oder Wildschweinkeule. Das Fleisch war aber deutlich "zerriger".

Grüße


----------

